# Kreative Köpfe Gesucht



## Mephals (20. März 2010)

Hey liebe Buffed Community


 seit einiger Zeit geistert in meinem Kopf eine Idee umher. Und zwar würde ich gerne mit euch eine Geschichte zum Leben erwecken. Es handelt sich dabei um die Abenteuer von <Bant> (Den Namen werden wir natürlich final gemeinsam bestimmen). Bant ein gebrochener Mensch der nur noch von Rache getrieben wird. Mehr Informationen gibt es nicht. Alles andere möchte ich in einem Verband von freiwilligen Autoren erstellen.

 Ich stelle mir das ganze so vor:

 Wir gründen eine Community in der jeder der gerade Lust hat eine Geschichte rund um Bant schreiben kann. Diese wird dann von den Moderatoren gegengelesen und dann veröffentlicht. Nach und nach werden es mehr Geschichten werden, zwischen den einzelnen werden dann unweigerlich Lücken entstehen, welche dann eventuell von anderen kreativen Köpfen gestopft werden können. Und dann gibt es vielleicht mehre Geschichten die ein und die selbe Sache mit verschieden Dingen begründen. Das macht aber gar nichts denn genau darum geht es ja, ich möchte sozusagen mit euch allen eine vielschichtige Legende auf erstehen lassen, und wie wir wissen gibt es bei Legenden viele verschiedene Erklärungen für die selbe Sache.

 Generell ich ich ja ein Fantasy-Fan aber ich denke Bant ist losgelöst von einer speziellen Zeit.

 Da für das Alles ersteinmal ein wenig Organistation nötig ist möchte ich ersteinmal schauen ob überhaupt Interesse besteht. Also wer interessiert ist einfach eine kurze Pm an mich.


 Wartend Mephals


----------



## Mephals (20. März 2010)

Also um eventuell noch ein paar Missverständnisse aus der Welt zu schaffen:

- Dein Schreibstil spielt (fast) keine Rolle
- Du musst kein Naturtalent sein

Alles frei nach dem Motto man lernt nie aus


----------



## Beckenblockade (21. März 2010)

Wie wärs wenn du selber erstmal eine Geschichte präsentierst, damit wir wissen worauf du hinauswillst?

EDIT: Oder meinst du, dass du tatsächlich noch keinerlei andere Ideen hast, als dass der Protagonist an irgendwem wegen irgendwas Rache nehmen will? Irgendwie erscheint mir das Ganze noch ein wenig schwammig...


----------



## Soladra (22. März 2010)

nette idee. darf ich das ende schreibren, wo der typ offenbart, dass er Illidan ist, der alle mit einer magisvhen illusion geträuscht hat? BIttEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. März 2010)

Is was?


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

nein nur das du gerade den groessten mist geschrieben hast, den man schreiben konnte. 
Selbst eine Lesbische Halbdrachenvampirin die sich in einen Dreikoepfigen Killerhabster mit einer Magischen Laserkanone verwandeln kann und dabei "Imah firin mah lazor" schreit waere realistischer.
Bitte, in einem Buch braucht man eine Handlung, etwas was man selber erstellt hat, etwas halbwegs originelles und nicht nur einen pixelghelden, auf den du scheibar absolut fixiert bist in eine Komische geschichte ohne hintergrund zu picken. 


Danke fuehr ihe aufmerksamkeit. Aber als autor hat mich dieses Thema etwas erwischt und ich wollte mal diese gedanken loswerden.

Und an Mephals, nette idee, ich hoffe du findest ein paar nette leute mit denen du deine Geschichte mal beginnen kannst, und wuensche dir viel glueck und spass als autor. 
Ich schreib bereits meine eigene geschichte, desswegen pass ich hier^^


----------



## Reo_MC (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> nein nur das du gerade den groessten mist geschrieben hast, den man schreiben konnte.
> Selbst eine Lesbische Halbdrachenvampirin die sich in einen Dreikoepfigen Killerhabster mit einer Magischen Laserkanone verwandeln kann und dabei "Imah firin mah lazor" schreit waere realistischer.
> Bitte, in einem Buch braucht man eine Handlung, etwas was man selber erstellt hat, etwas halbwegs originelles und nicht nur einen pixelghelden, auf den du scheibar absolut fixiert bist in eine Komische geschichte ohne hintergrund zu picken.
> 
> ...



Signatur'd


----------



## Seph018 (22. März 2010)

Schade, dass man hier nicht flamen darf.
Wie da jemand wohl sehr von sich überzeugt ist ...


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Seph018 schrieb:


> Schade, dass man hier nicht flamen darf.
> Wie da jemand wohl sehr von sich überzeugt ist ...



wie meinen?


----------



## Beckenblockade (22. März 2010)

> Wie da jemand wohl sehr von sich überzeugt ist ...


More like: Wie da jemand wohl Scherze/Ironie nichtmal erkennen würde, wenn sie ihm eine erotische Thai-Massage gäben.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> More like: Wie da jemand wohl Scherze/Ironie nichtmal erkennen würde, wenn sie ihm eine erotische Thai-Massage gäben.



bei soladra kann man das nicht wissen...ihr illidan-Wahn ist wirklich so sehr ausgepraegt, dass es ihr ernst sein koennte-.- und das regt mich auf


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> nette idee. darf ich das ende schreibren, wo der typ offenbart, dass er Illidan ist, der alle mit einer magisvhen illusion geträuscht hat?* BIttEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE*






dragon1 schrieb:


> bei soladra kann man das nicht wissen...ihr illidan-Wahn ist wirklich so sehr ausgepraegt, dass es ihr ernst sein koennte-.- und das regt mich auf



Allein der letzte Teil fällt so sehr auf, dass es nur Ironie sein kann... 
da hat Beckenblockade vollkommen recht.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Allein der letzte Teil fällt so sehr auf, dass es nur Ironie sein kann...
> da hat Beckenblockade vollkommen recht.



Wie oft hab ich in anderen threads von ihr soetwas aehnliches gelesen, ihre illidan-posts sind einfach nur krank. Das hab ich mal stellvertretend fuer alle ihre Illidan-Rollenspiel geschichten geantwortet-.-


----------



## Razyl (22. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Wie oft hab ich in anderen threads von ihr soetwas aehnliches gelesen, ihre illidan-posts sind einfach nur krank. Das hab ich mal stellvertretend fuer alle ihre Illidan-Rollenspiel geschichten geantwortet-.-



Ich bezweifle in meiner Unwissenheit einfach mal, dass sie überall ein so lang gezogenes "Bitte" postet. Aber darum soll es hier ja auch gar nicht gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (22. März 2010)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle in meiner Unwissenheit einfach mal, dass sie überall ein so lang gezogenes "Bitte" postet. Aber darum soll es hier ja auch gar nicht gehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jop. Ich meine eben dass es nicht nur auf diesen post bezogen war sondern ihre ganzen anderen geschichten mit illidan... und da passt mein satz genauso-.-

btw, ab in den nachtschwaermer, wir wolln ja nicht ot spammen


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. März 2010)

wenn du einen Anfang machst, mache ich vll. mit.


----------



## Pymonte (23. März 2010)

Also prinzipiell eine Kettengeschichte (oder wie man sowas nennt, wo immer einer einen Text schreibt und die anderen daran ansetzen), nur das man auch eine abgeschlossene Geschichte bringen darf und es sozusagen mehr um den Background des Charakters geht?

Klingt ganz interessant, würde gern mehr davon erfahren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (25. März 2010)

Also Pymonte trifft das ganze ziemlich genau so wie ich es gemeint habe^^
Der Witz an der ganzen Geschichte ist das der Protagonist noch gar nicht wirklich existiert, das mit der Rache war nur eine Idee von mir.
Ich wollte den Protagonist sobald ein paar Interessenten vorhanden sind gemeinsam erschaffen.

Also wer auch nur ein wenig interessiert ist schreibt mir bitte ein Pm^^

Gruß Meph

Ps: Ich bin jetzt für 4 Wochen in den USA also werde ich nicht so aktiv sein können


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. März 2010)

Also, der Mann wird von Rache getrieben. Alt, aber voller Potential. Wollen wir den Pfad abstecken?

-Wesshalb die Rache? Wofür? An wem?
-Wie sieht die Welt aus in der die Geschichte spielt? So wie heute? Antike? (Wäre ich schwer dafür) Fantasy-Welt?
-Wie sieht dieser Mann aus? Was sind seine gröbsten/wichtigsten Charakterzüge? Auch wenn wir die Person alle
gemeinsam formen sollen, so kann der eine kein Weichei beschreiben, der andere einen beinharten Piraten.

So ich warte auf Dragon1 oder sonst wen. Mal schauen wer schneller ist? Dragon1 oder die Allgemeinheit?^^


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2010)

Dragon1 > allgemeinheit xD. 


Aber er schreibt nur geschichten, wenn er seine Fantasie 101% entfallten kann, wenn ihm keiner was vorgibt und wenn das Thema noch nicht so durchgekaut ist wie ein Rachegetriebener Mann. 
Sorry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber es gibt doch noch so vielversprechende nachwuchsschreiblinge wie  [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]SWeeT_mushrOOms 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 [/font]


----------



## Mephals (26. März 2010)

Ok der Rachegetriebene ist wirklich etwas ausgelutscht, was haltet ihr den von einem fahrenden Kesselflicker?
Der kommt viel rum und kann jede Menge Dinge erleben, vielschichtig sind Kesselflicker sowieso immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (27. März 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Ok der Rachegetriebene ist wirklich etwas ausgelutscht, was haltet ihr den von einem fahrenden Kesselflicker?
> Der kommt viel rum und kann jede Menge Dinge erleben, vielschichtig sind Kesselflicker sowieso immer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hoert sich gut an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Endlich was richtig Originelles, das gefaellt mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon irgend ne ahnung in welche richtung es gehen sollte?
Einfach einzelne Abenteuer/Begegnungen mit Leuten aneinandergereiht?
Irgendetwas "magisches/mysterioses"?
Wie es scheint spielt es ja in der Vergangenheit.
Wenn du noch ein paar mehr Infos dazugibst, bin ich wahrscheinlich doch dabei^^


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (27. März 2010)

Ich bin weiterhin für die Antike. Nen Seefahrer wie Odysseus oder so nen Spaß. Da würde dann aber ein
Kesselflicker nicht reinpassen...

Nun gut, der Kesselflicker fährt auf einem U-Boot mit. Das würde dann wieder passen!


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. März 2010)

Antike MIT Übernatürlichem, oder ohne?


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (28. März 2010)

ich hätte gesagt zur Abwechslung mal ohne.


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei soladra kann man das nicht wissen...ihr illidan-Wahn ist wirklich so sehr ausgepraegt, dass es ihr ernst sein koennte-.- und das regt mich auf



öhm... für so krank häst du mich? *mit Illidanförmmigen Kissenberg kuschel* also wirklich...


Sonst...Kann jemand wie in final destination 2 von der Feuerleiter gekillt werden? biddööö???


----------



## Shaila (29. März 2010)

Also wirklich, dass ist doch nicht dein Ernst ? Man kann nicht einfach mal so eine Geschichte aus verschiedenen geschichten zusammensetzten und dann ist auch noch die zeit egal.

"Er schritt durch das portal und beamte sich auf einen Planeten, dann zog er sein Schwert und griff die Gegner an, diese zauberten aber Feuerbälle, daraufhin packte der Held seine Lazerguns aus."

Nein, nein, neeeeein.

Bitte setzt nicht diese Idee um, ich stufe das als Verbrechen ein.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. März 2010)

Wenn ihr unbedingt wollt können wir ja auch Illidan einbauen. Das wird dann einfach einer
von Hades´ Dämonen. Dann bauen wir noch Percy Jackson ein und Superman übernimmt
den Job vom Götterboten...


----------



## dragon1 (30. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Wenn ihr unbedingt wollt können wir ja auch Illidan einbauen. Das wird dann einfach einer
> von Hades´ Dämonen. Dann bauen wir noch Percy Jackson ein und Superman übernimmt
> den Job vom Götterboten...



schwachsinn.
Superman ist, ich zitiere


> Dein Vater


----------



## Mephals (6. April 2010)

Sodele war lange nicht Online weil ich gerade in den USA sitze,

Das die Idee mit dem Kesselflicker bei dir dragon gut ankommt freut mich,
Zu den Leuten die verschiedene Zeiten nicht vermischen koennen, schon mal was von Fantasy gehoert?, ausserdem sollen die Geschichten in sich stimmig sein und nicht umbedingt von 10 Leuten geschrieben werden, also wird der laserfeuerballschwertkampf nicht stattfinden. Und man kann aus vielen verschiedenen Geschichten eine Legende erschaffen, Die Bibel >) hats ja auch geschafft, just kidding


Also ich denke an verschiedene Begegnungen die nicht umbedingt aneinnander geknuepft sein muessen
Ueber den Charakter an sich hab ich mir noch nicht so viele Gedanken gemacht aber er sollte vielschichtig sein und nicht sofort durchschaubar, Macht doch einfach mal konstruktive Vorschlaege\

Meph


----------



## shadow24 (7. April 2010)

ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist...Bant ist ein Samurai,der seine komplette Familie bei einem Überfall eines Kriegsfürsten aus dem Nachbarland verloren hat.das ganze spielt zur Zeit der Zeng-Dynastie...
Bant,der zum Zeitpunkt des Überfalls nicht bei seiner Familie war ist jetzt getrieben davon Rache zu nehmen und zieht inkognito als Kesselflicker/Messerschleifer durchs Land und stellt Ermittlungen an und tötet nach und nach alle, die an dem Mord an seiner Familie beteiligt waren,bis hin zum grossen Showdown mit dem fiesen Kriegsfürsten persönlich...Lord Karaguwa...
natürlich lernt er im Laufe der Zeit auch Menschen kennen,die sein Geheimnis entdecken und ihm helfen wollen,weil sie auch Rache an Karaguwa nehmen wollen.darunter Jade,eine hübsche Frau,die skrupellos als Kurtisane udn geheime Assasinin Rache an Karaguwa für ihren getöteten Ehemann nehmen will,oder der junge Kijun,der sich Bant anschliessen möchte weil Karaguwa seine Eltern ermorden liess...
es gibt noch tausend weitere Ideen...beispielsweise könnte Bant auch eine schlagkräftige Ninjatruppe ins Leben rufen,die ihm wertvolle Dienste leistet,oder/und er hält Kontakt zu einem Shaolintempel über einen alten Freund.der Tempel geht zwar aller möglichen Gewalt aus dem Weg,aber sie bilden Freunde von ihm in der Kampfkunst aus udn unterstützen ihn mit weisen Ratschlägen und alten Geheimnissen,die Bant in Laufe der zeit löst und dadurch in Besitz von speziellen Kräften und Waffen gelangt...

naja,erstmal eine Idee dazu...vielleicht habt ihr ja auch noch gute Einfälle...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (7. April 2010)

@ Shadow24:

Klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Aber wie wäre es, wenn Bant ein Pirat wäre? Dann könnten wir den Kampf
Piraten vs. Ninjas neu aufleben lassen!^^


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> @ Shadow24:
> 
> Klingt eigentlich ganz gut. Aber wie wäre es, wenn Bant ein Pirat wäre? Dann könnten wir den Kampf
> Piraten vs. Ninjas neu aufleben lassen!^^



Jeah xD

Ich hab schon eine Idee fuer eine Kurzgeschichte, die man theoretisch in jede Welt ansiedeln kann.


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Dann könnten wir den Kampf
> Piraten vs. Ninjas neu aufleben lassen!^^




neu aufleben lassen??????wo gabs denn schon mal so eine Konstellationiraten gegen Ninja???????
mal abgesehen davon würden die Piraten aber ganz schön abkacken gegen Ninjas.Piraten haben doch nix drauf...
und wieso sollte Brant gegen seine eigenen Ninjas kämpfen?lol...


----------



## Mephals (8. April 2010)

Hey Leute, das scheint ja genau in die Richtung zu gehen die ich mir vorgestelt habe, einige Leute, einige Ideen und das entwicklet sich... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Was wuerded ihr von der Gruendung eines Forums fuer das ganze hier halten (AnfdRed: ich moechte hiermit keine Werbung machen), in einem Thread wird das ganze doch sehr schnell unuebersichtlich, falls jemand jemanden kennt der sich damit auskennt, pls contact me, Solltet ihr dagegen sein auch verkuenden bitte >)

Geh jetzt ins Bett 

Meph


----------



## Beckenblockade (8. April 2010)

> wo gabs denn schon mal so eine Konstellationiraten gegen Ninja???????



>klick<


----------



## shadow24 (8. April 2010)

Beckenblockade schrieb:


> >klick<




ok,danke,aber ob shadoweye dasselbe meint????????

und allein den Gedanken daran zu verschwenden wer wohl eher den Sieg davonträgt:ein Ninja oder ein Pirat....hallo????ein Ninja jahrelang ausgebildet in der Kunst des Schattenkampfes und somit des lautlosen tötens im Verhältnis zu einem Piraten,der lauthals und oftmals betrunken einen Säbel schwingt....ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich brauch da gar nicht so lange überlegen wer den Kampf wohl gewinnt...(und ja...ich weiss das ihr jetzt alle "der Pirat" schreiben möchtet...)


----------



## skyline930 (8. April 2010)

Und am Ende veröffentlichst du das als Buch und verdienst dir ne goldene Nase, nene aber auch.
(Für alle Ironieblinden, das war Ironie.)


----------



## dragon1 (8. April 2010)

Bei dem Mist der da sicher rauskommt xD? Wir sind hier n haufen Hobbyschreiber, die nichtmal entschieden haben von was die Geschichte handeln wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (9. April 2010)

eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 es geht doch nur um den fun


----------



## Dominau (9. April 2010)

Piraten vs Ninjas..

ich währ eig. für piraten. die haben schiffe die peng peng machen und viel aua aua.
die fahren einfach mit ihren schiffen zu den ninjas und schiesen sie weg.

aber ich finde das ganze hört sich so nach 0815 an.

gabs alles irgendwie schonmal *g*
ich währ ja für was im Sifi bereich oder in unserer Zeit. 
hier mal was in unserer zeit:
Bant wird unschuldig verhaftet. im knast lernt er leute kennen die was von einer mächtigen terror organisation erzählen,
die unschuldige ladenbesitzer ( o.ä ) aus dem weg räumen wollen, indem sie sie in den knast stecken oder sogar umbringen, damit sie ohne probleme das geschäft übernehmen können,
ohne aufsehn zu erregen. Ihr ziel ist es in einem bezirk alle geschäfte zu kaufen, um ein riesiges Zentrum darauf zu bauen. Denn sie wissen, bei jeder eröffnung von größeren gebäuden,
kommen wichtige personen wie bürgermeister etc.. sobald diese personen das gebäude betreten haben, wird eine bombe gezündet. 
Bant's Frau ist reporterin, also wird sie auch im gebäude sein. das weiß bant und versucht dies zu verhindern. doch im werden jedesmal steine in den weg gelegt.


das ist jetzt mal so ne idee die ich hatte, bin nicht der beste geschichten schreiber, merkt man sicher. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (9. April 2010)

sifi? Mhh... 

Kennt einer Lukanjenko?`Vll. was in dem Stil? XD

Also ich bin Pirat. Wie steht es mit euch? Pirat oder Ninja?


----------



## dragon1 (9. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> sifi? Mhh...
> 
> Kennt einer Lukanjenko?`Vll. was in dem Stil? XD



Der Typ ist goettlich <3 alle seine Waechter romane


----------



## Dominau (10. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Also ich bin Pirat. Wie steht es mit euch? Pirat oder Ninja?



ich bin ein Roboter-Pirat..

Sifi!


----------



## Mephals (11. April 2010)

Wir sollten mal so lansgsam wenigstens den Hauptcharakter festlegen,

-Kesselflicker
-Pirat/Ninja
-Rache
-Reisend

Das sind bis jetzt die Ideen


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Pirat/Ninja is aber nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, hoff ich doch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Ich wuerde hinzufuegen:[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Plant sachen nicht auf lange Sicht, sondern ist jemand der lieber Improvisiert und ohne lange nachzudenken Handelt. (Wird sicher ein wenig mehr Action dazugeben)[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Aberglaeubisch (Gibt die moeglichkeit ein wenig mysterioeses Einzubauen, ohne das es direkt von Magie handelt.[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]seid ihr einverstanden?[/font]


----------



## Dominau (11. April 2010)

Find die idee gut. 
bin dafür


----------



## Soladra (11. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nicht mal witze darf man machen...


darf sich unser held wenigstens in jemanden verlieben?


----------



## dragon1 (11. April 2010)

Ich glaub es geht nicht ohne xP


----------



## Mephals (12. April 2010)

Bah der verliebt sich doch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, ne im Ernst wer tut das bitteschoen nicht?


Ps; Pirat/Ninja ist sowas von ausgelutscht


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Bah der verliebt sich doch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich bin dafuer dass er nie Glueck dabei hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (12. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> bei soladra kann man das nicht wissen...ihr illidan-Wahn ist wirklich so sehr ausgepraegt, dass es ihr ernst sein koennte-.- und das regt mich auf



du musst das verstehn sie is 12 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da hat man halt schon mal hin und wieder ein vorbild 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (12. April 2010)

IHR SEID GEMEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (12. April 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Ps; Pirat/Ninja ist sowas von ausgelutscht



Pirat/Ninja kombo find ich überhaupt nicht ausgelutscht. 
Die schlimmes schicksal > rache tour ist viel ausgelutschter -.-


----------



## Rikkui (12. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> IHR SEID GEMEIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



sry :/


----------



## Soladra (12. April 2010)

wie wärs mit...einem fluch, der ihn zu einrem dämon macht, wenn er ein bestimmtes artefakt(nicht) findet?


----------



## dragon1 (12. April 2010)

Haben wir nicht beschlossen das es mal ohne Magie ist?
Waere mMn besser


----------



## Rikkui (13. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> wie wärs mit...einem fluch, der ihn zu einrem dämon macht, wenn er ein bestimmtes artefakt(nicht) findet?



hmm Zu einem Dämon... 
Wie z.b. ahm... Illidan? xD


----------



## Soladra (13. April 2010)

Nee, Illi ohne freien Willen, ein Tollwütiges BADABOOM-Monster.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





So recht?


----------



## Evilgod (13. April 2010)

hmm Habe mich mal durch das Forum geklickt und das hier kurz durchgelesen,Scheint ja ne interessante Sache zu sein.  

Also Piraten, Samurai und Götter sind ziemlich ausgelutscht da es schon zichMillionen dinge davon existieren, grade die ganzen Götter filme die jetzt alleaus den film Studios raus kriechen.

da Fantasy recht vielseitig ist sollte man zuerst entscheiden in was für ne Richtunges mit der zeit geht, dann sollte man gucken wer der Haupt Charakter ist oderob man doch vielleicht auch 2 oder 3 Haupt Charaktere drine hat und die dannimmer wieder abwechselnd vorkommen und sich während der Geschichte immer malwieder unwissend treffen.

Ich würde Mal sagen eine schöne Geschichte könnte man aus den ältesten kriegLicht gegen Dunkelheit machen, in einer zeit wo nur ein Universum existiert undKeine anderen Dimensionen existieren. Licht Gegen Dunkelheit hört sich vielleichtLangweilig an, aber es könnte man es vielleicht so weit zurück drehen wo allesbegann, denn Licht und Dunkelheit waren vielleicht nicht immer verfeindeteElemente.

Ist nur ne Kleine Idee am Rande, die euch vielleicht weiter helfen könnte.


----------



## dragon1 (13. April 2010)

Ich koennte nie im Leben etwas von Licht und Dunkelheit schreiben, ohne dabei STARK von den Waechter - Romanen beeinflusst zu sein )= 
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Lukanjenko ist einfach zu genial.[/font]


----------



## Mephals (14. April 2010)

> denn Licht und Dunkelheit waren vielleicht nicht immer verfeindeteElemente



Also wie sollte das gehen, Antimaterie und Materie waren bestimmt auch mal befreundet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich persoenlich mag mehrere Hauptcharaktere nicht, aber man kann ja auch wichtigere Nebenchraktere einfuegen


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

@dragon1  genaaaaau so


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (14. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Tollwütiges BADABOOM-Monster.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

was ist daran so lustig?


----------



## seanbuddha (14. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> hmm Zu einem Dämon...
> Wie z.b. ahm... Illidan? xD



Oder Lotzor, ein Antimateriedämon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Ernst gemeint, aber der name is kacke...)


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

Und in ne Bogenschützin soll er sich verlieben!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (14. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Is nimmer witzig )=


----------



## Rikkui (14. April 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> Und in ne Bogenschützin soll er sich verlieben!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rikkui (14. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Made my day xDD


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

heeeeeeey!!!das war doch gar nicht auf  Illidan bezogen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

ihr seid gemein!!!


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

entschuldigung


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Rikkui schrieb:


> entschuldigung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum Entschuldigung?
Ich zumindestens stehe dazu, dass ich gemein bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WeRkO (15. April 2010)

Ich weiss einige sind durch Manges "vorbelastet", aber wie wäre es mit europäischem Mittelalter? Beruf des Kesselflickers o.ä. könnte man ja beibehalten, wobei ich persöhnlich immer Richtung Barde tendiere.


----------



## Dominau (15. April 2010)

barde ist nice.. 
er wandert, von rache getrieben, durch das land mit seiner gitarre.


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Warum Entschuldigung?
> Ich zumindestens stehe dazu, dass ich gemein bin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Irgendwie... wars mir kla xD 

Barde und gitarre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Dann wenn er spielt kommen so schall wellen raus und das vernichtet dann jeden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und dann hat er noch so Subwoofer die neben ihm herlaufen so wie bei Wc3 xD


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (15. April 2010)

Also ein Rachegetriebener Piratenninjabarde, der als Nebenjob Kesselflicker ist, sich in eine Bogenschuetzin verliebt, in dem Antiken Europachina des Mittelalters, in einem Epischen Konflikt zwischen Licht und Dunkelheit, die frueher mal Freunde waren, mit einer Gitarre die killer-Schalwellen produziert,[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif] kann sich in verwandeln[/font] ein [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Tollwütiges BADABOOM-Monster kann (I mah firing mah lazor), in einer zeit wo nur ein Universum existiert und Keine anderen Dimensionen existieren, mit...einem fluch, der ihn zu einrem dämon macht, wenn er ein bestimmtes artefakt(nicht) findet, wird unschuldig verhaftet. im knast lernt er leute kennen die was von einer mächtigen terror organisation erzählen,[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und waehrend der Geschichte wird jemand wie in final destination 2 von der Feuerleiter gekillt. [/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und Wenn ihr unbedingt wollt können wir ja auch Illidan einbauen. Das wird dann einfach einer[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]von Hades´ Dämonen. Dann bauen wir noch Percy Jackson ein und Superman übernimmt
den Job vom Götterboten...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Damen und Herren, das koennte glatt das Drehbuch fuer einen neuen Film von [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Quentin Tarantino sein. Das wird ein erfolg... [/font][/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Aber als Buch taugt das gar nichts.[/font]
[font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]


----------



## Rikkui (15. April 2010)

tjaha krasse geschichte wa?


----------



## Fr33L!nEr (15. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ok,danke,aber ob shadoweye dasselbe meint????????
> 
> und allein den Gedanken daran zu verschwenden wer wohl eher den Sieg davonträgt:ein Ninja oder ein Pirat....hallo????ein Ninja jahrelang ausgebildet in der Kunst des Schattenkampfes und somit des lautlosen tötens im Verhältnis zu einem Piraten,der lauthals und oftmals betrunken einen Säbel schwingt....ich kann mir nicht helfen aber ich brauch da gar nicht so lange überlegen wer den Kampf wohl gewinnt...(und ja...ich weiss das ihr jetzt alle "der Pirat" schreiben möchtet...)


Ja, denn die Macht des Alkohols lässt dich im Dunkeln sehen. Oder war es wanken? Oder stolpern? Oder erbrechen? Ach, wayne, Alkohol < all. Und der Eric! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mephals (17. April 2010)

Dragon1 du scheinst als einziger die Lage zu erfassen was haelste davon das du einfach mal die Dinge die du mitreinnehmen wuerdest aufzaehlst... ?
Wir sollten dann auch irgendwie mal beginnen weil es einfach zu viele verueckte Leute auf dieser Erde gibt


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Hm, bis jetzt hatten wir kaum 2x Die selbe Meinung


Vorschlaege waren:
Seefahrer:  Handelsschiff? Pirat? Odysseus like, dass er von "Woauchimmer" nach hause Reist? 
Antikes China, Verfolgungs-Reise als Kesselflicker getarnt (Ich find die idee prima)
Mittelalter Europa, als Barde  (Keine Weiteren Ideen gebracht worden...)
Heutige Zeit, unschuldiger in eine "Mafia"-angelegenheit eingemischt 
Licht gegen Dunkelheit, wobei dies mMn zu "Standart" waere.
Auf [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Soladras Vorschlaege geh ich einfach nicht ein...[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]
Ich glaube alle Stimmen zu, dass es auch mal ohne Magie zur abwechslung ist, aber wenn der Charakter Aberglaeubisch ist, kann man immernoch ein wenig mystischen einbauen. 
Er hat ein hitziges Temperament.



Versucht aufirgendeine Art und Weise euch zu entscheiden - Mehrheit bestimmt, wie immer


----------



## seanbuddha (17. April 2010)

Wie wäre es mit Japan im Jahre 400-800? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dominau (17. April 2010)

meine stimme bekommt..


dragon1 schrieb:


> Antikes China, Verfolgungs-Reise als Kesselflicker getarnt (Ich find die idee prima)






> Auf [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Soladras Vorschlaege geh ich einfach nicht ein...[/font]
> [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font]



die sind aber auch ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. April 2010)

Also 3 Stimmen fuer Shadow24`s Vorschlag


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

hat unser held denn nochh alles drann oder einen Arm ab? das fänd ich lustig


----------



## Mephals (26. April 2010)

Antikes China, Verfolgungs-Reise als Kesselflicker getarnt

Da bin auch dafür


----------



## shadow24 (26. April 2010)

oooohhhh,so ganz langsam scheint sich hier ja was zu bewegen...ich denke auch das genug brainstorming vorhanden war.jetzt gilt es auszusortieren und einen Rahmen für die Geschichte zu erstellen.ganz grob.die Feinarbeit kommt sehr viel später....erstmal muss das Gerüst stehen...


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

ok. wo fängt das an?


----------



## dragon1 (26. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> ich weiss gar nicht wo das Problem ist...Bant ist ein Samurai,der seine komplette Familie bei einem Überfall eines Kriegsfürsten aus dem Nachbarland verloren hat.das ganze spielt zur Zeit der Zeng-Dynastie...
> Bant,der zum Zeitpunkt des Überfalls nicht bei seiner Familie war ist jetzt getrieben davon Rache zu nehmen und zieht inkognito als Kesselflicker/Messerschleifer durchs Land und stellt Ermittlungen an und tötet nach und nach alle, die an dem Mord an seiner Familie beteiligt waren,bis hin zum grossen Showdown mit dem fiesen Kriegsfürsten persönlich...Lord Karaguwa...
> natürlich lernt er im Laufe der Zeit auch Menschen kennen,die sein Geheimnis entdecken und ihm helfen wollen,weil sie auch Rache an Karaguwa nehmen wollen.darunter Jade,eine hübsche Frau,die skrupellos als Kurtisane udn geheime Assasinin Rache an Karaguwa für ihren getöteten Ehemann nehmen will,oder der junge Kijun,der sich Bant anschliessen möchte weil Karaguwa seine Eltern ermorden liess...
> es gibt noch tausend weitere Ideen...beispielsweise könnte Bant auch eine schlagkräftige Ninjatruppe ins Leben rufen,die ihm wertvolle Dienste leistet,oder/und er hält Kontakt zu einem Shaolintempel über einen alten Freund.der Tempel geht zwar aller möglichen Gewalt aus dem Weg,aber sie bilden Freunde von ihm in der Kampfkunst aus udn unterstützen ihn mit weisen Ratschlägen und alten Geheimnissen,die Bant in Laufe der zeit löst und dadurch in Besitz von speziellen Kräften und Waffen gelangt...



Ist die Grundidee.

Wie waere es, wenn Bant anfangs ein ziemlicher Drueckenberger und Trinker ist, und erst nach dem Angriff ernst wird. Sein Alkoholismus wird ihm ab und zu zum Problem
Bant ist aberglaeubisch, was der sache ein wenig misterioeses hinzufuegen kann (Bant geht einer alten Legende in Gegend X nach, hat selber angst usw, aber am ende entdeckt er dass es nur *wasweissich* ist)
Das mit den Ninjas waere etwas uebertrieben, meint ihr nicht? Eine Gruppe von ueberzeugten, zu allem entschlossenen Kriegern, aber nicht Ninjas mit den ganzen Faehigkeiten die halt dazugehoeren.
Mein Vorschlag waere noch dass die vom Shaolintempel ihn NUR mit Ratschlägen und Hinweisen unterstuetzen , aber da er von der Rache geblendet ist, weigern sie sich, ihm Kampftechniken beizubringen, da er sonst zur Gefahr werden koennte.


----------



## Soladra (26. April 2010)

Gute Idee


----------



## Mephals (27. April 2010)

Klingt sehr gut was du da zusammengefasst hast Dragon1, ich bin auch dafür das er keine besonderen Kampftechniken lernt und generell eher immer ein etwas schwächerer Typ bleibt der mehr mit Glück und Kopf durch die Geschichte wankt.


----------



## dragon1 (27. April 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut was du da zusammengefasst hast Dragon1, ich bin auch dafür das er keine besonderen Kampftechniken lernt und generell eher immer ein etwas schwächerer Typ bleibt der mehr mit Glück und Kopf durch die Geschichte wankt.



Vor allem Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

Mephals schrieb:


> Klingt sehr gut was du da zusammengefasst hast Dragon1, ich bin auch dafür das er keine besonderen Kampftechniken lernt und generell eher immer ein etwas schwächerer Typ bleibt der mehr mit Glück und Kopf durch die Geschichte wankt.




puh,ein schwächlicher Typ mit Alkoholproblemen soll mit Glück und Köpfchen triumphieren?also ich seh da irgendwie ein Widerspruch drin und ausserdem werden diesen Helden wohl nicht viele mögen...ich denke es wäre besser dem Helden eine Steigerung zuzugestehen.also das er erst schwächlich ist udn Alkoholprobleme hat und dann aber durch die Lehren des Shaolin sein Weg findet und zu einem unglaublichem Kämpfer heranreift...
man kann ihm ja anfangs noch Glück in einem Kampf haben lassen,wo er halt der Typ mit den Problemen ist.und dann reift er in der Geschichte zu einem Helden...

ansonsten muss man halt eine Verarschung auf Fantasy a la Terry Pratchet daraus machen und Bant ist dann so ein Ricewind-Abklatsch...


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> puh,ein schwächlicher Typ mit Alkoholproblemen soll mit Glück und Köpfchen triumphieren?also ich seh da irgendwie ein Widerspruch drin und ausserdem werden diesen Helden wohl nicht viele mögen...ich denke es wäre besser dem Helden eine Steigerung zuzugestehen.also das er erst schwächlich ist udn Alkoholprobleme hat und dann aber durch die Lehren des Shaolin sein Weg findet und zu einem unglaublichem Kämpfer heranreift...
> man kann ihm ja anfangs noch Glück in einem Kampf haben lassen,wo er halt der Typ mit den Problemen ist.und dann reift er in der Geschichte zu einem Helden...
> 
> ansonsten muss man halt eine Verarschung auf Fantasy a la Terry Pratchet daraus machen und Bant ist dann so ein Ricewind-Abklatsch...



Er ist ja laut deinem Vorschlag Krieger, was schon mal zeigt dass er kaempfen kann. Aber bis zu diesem Vorfall is er unmotiviert und versucht moeglichst wenig zu tun. Erst danach will er seine faehigkeiten auch wirklich benutzen.
zum unglaublichen Kämpfer, bin ich der meinung dass die Sache mit den Sholin-Lehren schon soooo ausgelutscht ist. Wir haben sowieso schon jede Menge 08/15 Standarts.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Er ist ja laut deinem Vorschlag Krieger, was schon mal zeigt dass er kaempfen kann. Aber bis zu diesem Vorfall is er unmotiviert und versucht moeglichst wenig zu tun. Erst danach will er seine faehigkeiten auch wirklich benutzen.
> zum unglaublichen Kämpfer, bin ich der meinung dass die Sache mit den Sholin-Lehren schon soooo ausgelutscht ist. Wir haben sowieso schon jede Menge 08/15 Standarts.




nein,nein,da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden...sorry...er muss kein Kämpfer von Anfang an sein udn soll auch nicht zum megakrieger heranwachsen,sondern es sollte schon in relativ normalen Bahnen verlaufen(obwohl wir uns mit diesen Überlegungen immer weiter von der Fantasay entfernen.ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar net mehr genau ob Fantasy gefragt war,oder ne normale Geschichte).er soll sich der LEHREN der Shaolin annehmen udn über die inneren Werte als held erklärt werden.meinetwegen kann er auch ein schlechter Schwertkämpfer sein,aber zu schwach sollte man ihn auch nicht machen,denn dann wirds auch unrealistisch das er den Sieg davonträgt
hab dazu passend gearde gestern Kick Ass im Kino gesehen.abgefahrener Film mit recht heftigen Szenen zwischendurch...


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> nein,nein,da hast du mich wohl falsch verstanden...sorry...er muss kein Kämpfer von Anfang an sein udn soll auch nicht zum megakrieger heranwachsen,sondern es sollte schon in relativ normalen Bahnen verlaufen(obwohl wir uns mit diesen Überlegungen immer weiter von der Fantasay entfernen.ehrlich gesagt weiss ich gar net mehr genau ob Fantasy gefragt war,oder ne normale Geschichte).er soll sich der LEHREN der Shaolin annehmen udn über die inneren Werte als held erklärt werden.meinetwegen kann er auch ein schlechter Schwertkämpfer sein,aber zu schwach sollte man ihn auch nicht machen,denn dann wirds auch unrealistisch das er den Sieg davonträgt
> hab dazu passend gearde gestern Kick Ass im Kino gesehen.abgefahrener Film mit recht heftigen Szenen zwischendurch...



Ich bin dafuer es ohne Fantasy zu lassen.
Ausserdem waere es  meiner meinung nach besser, wenn er von anfang an krieger ist, nur halt ein wenig herausragender, bzw unmotivierter.


----------



## shadow24 (28. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich bin dafuer es ohne Fantasy zu lassen.
> Ausserdem waere es  meiner meinung nach besser, wenn er von anfang an krieger ist, nur halt ein wenig herausragender, bzw unmotivierter.




ok,bin dafür


----------



## Mephals (28. April 2010)

Hey dann haben wir ja schon so ziemlich alles zusammen, freut mich persönlich sehr das es sich so weit schon entwickelt hat. Wir sollten jetzt auch noch festlegen wie der Gute den aussschaut.


----------



## Mephals (28. April 2010)

Bin auf jedenfall dafür das er ne narbe hat obwohl er nicht gerne kämpft, gerade deswegen eher


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2010)

Vlt weil er wegen faulenzen im Dienst eins auf die Fresse bekommen hat? Waere doch mal ein originelles Merkmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich schlag vor vom alter her ca 30.


----------



## Mephals (29. April 2010)

Zugestimmt. Was haltet ihr davon der er besonders begabt ist im unauffällig schauen.


----------



## dragon1 (29. April 2010)

beschatten?
Hm, wenn er ein Typ ist, der halt nicht heraussragend ist, ist es nur logisch wenn wir ihn so machen, dass er sich gut unter die Leute mischen kann um jemanden zu belauschen.
Right?


----------



## Soladra (29. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich fänd die Idee mit dem besoffenen dorftrottel, der zum Helden wird, lustig


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Also ein Rachegetriebener Piratenninjabarde, der als Nebenjob Kesselflicker ist, sich in eine Bogenschuetzin verliebt, in dem Antiken Europachina des Mittelalters, in einem Epischen Konflikt zwischen Licht und Dunkelheit, die frueher mal Freunde waren, mit einer Gitarre die killer-Schalwellen produziert,[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] kann sich in verwandeln[/font] ein [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Tollwütiges BADABOOM-Monster kann (I mah firing mah lazor), in einer zeit wo nur ein Universum existiert und Keine anderen Dimensionen existieren, mit...einem fluch, der ihn zu einrem dämon macht, wenn er ein bestimmtes artefakt(nicht) findet, wird unschuldig verhaftet. im knast lernt er leute kennen die was von einer mächtigen terror organisation erzählen,[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]und waehrend der Geschichte wird jemand wie in final destination 2 von der Feuerleiter gekillt. [/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Und Wenn ihr unbedingt wollt können wir ja auch Illidan einbauen. Das wird dann einfach einer[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]von Hades´ Dämonen. Dann bauen wir noch Percy Jackson ein und Superman übernimmt
> den Job vom Götterboten...[/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] [/font] [font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]Meine Damen und Herren, das koennte glatt das Drehbuch fuer einen neuen Film von [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Quentin Tarantino sein. Das wird ein erfolg... [/font][/font] [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font] [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"]Aber als Buch taugt das gar nichts.[/font] [font="sans-serif, arial, sans-serif"] [/font]





Ironie WIN!

Made my day!


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (29. April 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Vlt weil er wegen faulenzen im Dienst eins auf die Fresse bekommen hat? Waere doch mal ein originelles Merkmal
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Erinnert mich schwer an Zerjo, den faulen Untoten der seine Messer nur zückt um sein Nichtstun zu verteidigen.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass das alles sehr gut klingt. Vor allem fällt mir eine Doku dazu ein die ich gesehen habe,
und zwar ging es um den Werdegang des berühmtesten Ninjas: 
Mit einer Truppe drang er einst in eine Feste ein und vergiftete den Burgherrn. Doch die Angreifer, für die er arbeitete, 
verloren dennoch. So werden er und seine Männer fortan gejagt. Stück für Stück sterben seine Kameraden (nicht ohne
einige Verfolger mitzunehmen), nur er bleibt am Ende, als Wandermönch verkleidet, übrig. Zu letzt gründete er eine alte 
und mit der Zeit sehr große Ninjutsu-Schule.

Shaolin haben mit Japan allerdings nichts am Hut, oder?


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Erinnert mich schwer an Zerjo, den faulen Untoten der seine Messer nur zückt um sein Nichtstun zu verteidigen.
> 
> Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass das alles sehr gut klingt. Vor allem fällt mir eine Doku dazu ein die ich gesehen habe,
> und zwar ging es um den Werdegang des berühmtesten Ninjas:
> ...



das stimmt...Shaolinmönche gab es nur in China...aus Japan stammt mehr Judo,Karate....udn auch Ninjutsu...
komme darauf immer wieder zurück weil ich es recht faszinierend finde und selbst 2 Jahre lang ein Teil des Ninjutsu trainiert habe.und zwar das Tai Jutsu(waffenloser Nahkampf) und auch einblicke in Ken Jutsu(Schwertkampf)bei einem Freund meines Bruders hatte, der ursprünglich Iaido trainierte...Ninjutsu besteht aus einer Vielzahl Kampftechniken aber dazu gehören auch Erfahrungen und Umgang mit Heilmitteln,Spionagetätigkeiten und auch ne gute Dosis Wissen über Chemie...
aber ich schweif ab...ich finde die Geschichte hört sich gut an mit den Ninjas die immer weiter dezimiert werden,bis nur noch einer übrig bleibt...man muss dazu wissen das Ninjas eh als ehrlose Auftragskiller und Spione angesehen wurden im alten Japan udn wirklich auf der untersten Gesellschaftsebene standen.den Gegensatz dazu stellten natürlich die ehrenhaften Samurai da,dessen Lebensinhalt das Bushido war....wäre auch interessant die beiden höchst verschiedenen Charaktere in einer Geschichte zu beleuchten und ihre Gedankengänge aufzuzeigen,wo die unterschiedlichen Ansichten des Lebens dargestellt werden.ihre inneren Konflikte und ihr Umgang mit den Menschen die ihnen was bedeuten.und...aber ich glaub ich schweif schon wieder von der eigentlichen Geschichte ab...


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (30. April 2010)

shadow24 schrieb:


> das stimmt...Shaolinmönche gab es nur in China...aus Japan stammt mehr Judo,Karate....udn auch Ninjutsu...
> komme darauf immer wieder zurück weil ich es recht faszinierend finde und selbst 2 Jahre lang ein Teil des Ninjutsu trainiert habe.und zwar das Tai Jutsu(waffenloser Nahkampf) und auch einblicke in Ken Jutsu(Schwertkampf)bei einem Freund meines Bruders hatte, der ursprünglich Iaido trainierte...Ninjutsu besteht aus einer Vielzahl Kampftechniken aber dazu gehören auch Erfahrungen und Umgang mit Heilmitteln,Spionagetätigkeiten und auch ne gute Dosis Wissen über Chemie...
> aber ich schweif ab...ich finde die Geschichte hört sich gut an mit den Ninjas die immer weiter dezimiert werden,bis nur noch einer übrig bleibt...man muss dazu wissen das Ninjas eh als ehrlose Auftragskiller und Spione angesehen wurden im alten Japan udn wirklich auf der untersten Gesellschaftsebene standen.den Gegensatz dazu stellten natürlich die ehrenhaften Samurai da,dessen Lebensinhalt das Bushido war....wäre auch interessant die beiden höchst verschiedenen Charaktere in einer Geschichte zu beleuchten und ihre Gedankengänge aufzuzeigen,wo die unterschiedlichen Ansichten des Lebens dargestellt werden.ihre inneren Konflikte und ihr Umgang mit den Menschen die ihnen was bedeuten.und...aber ich glaub ich schweif schon wieder von der eigentlichen Geschichte ab...




Die Ninja waren nicht verhasst, sie waren gefürchtet und schon fast so etwas wie Fabelwesen. Man sagte ihnen übernatürliche Kräfte nach, wie das Wandeln über
Wasser und gar das Fliegen (Sie waren schnell im Reisen = Fliegen, Sie kannten eine Technik mit der man quasi über das Wasser gehen kann). Die Samurai kannten
mehr als nur den Bushido, es gab mehrere Wege die ein Samurai bestreiten konnte, Bushido ist dabei der Weg des Kampfes. Samurai waren auch oft sowas wie Adlige
und sind in der gesamten Menschheitsgeschichte die am besten ausgebildeten Kämpfer von denen man weiß. Lernen heutige Spezialeinheiten 3-5 Handgriffe, 
beherrschte ein Samurai über 70.


Also was nu?


----------



## shadow24 (30. April 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> Die Samurai kannten
> mehr als nur den Bushido, es gab mehrere Wege die ein Samurai bestreiten konnte, Bushido ist dabei der Weg des Kampfes. Samurai waren auch oft sowas wie Adlige



also nach dem  Bushido lebte meines Erachtens JEDER Samurai...hab hie rnoch mal dazu eine Passage kopiert,die mich da eigentlich bestätigt....aber ich lasse mich auch gerne eines besseren belehren:
Er veranlasste, dass die Samurai ihren festen Wohnsitz in den Burgen hatten. Zuvor hatten die Samurai in Friedenszeiten ihr eigenes Land bewirtschaftet. Dieser Schritt war vergleichbar mit der Umwandlung einer Armee von Wehrdienstpflichtigen in eine Armee von Berufssoldaten. Um das neue System zu finanzieren, führte Toyotomi Hideyoshi ein Reisbesteuerungsystem ein, unter dem jeder Samurai eine bestimmte Menge Reis abhängig von seinem Rang erhielt. Die Samurai Klasse hatte einen Verhaltens Codex namens Bushido, was soviel heisst wie "Weg des Kriegers". Der zentrale Punkt der Bushido Lehre war die völlige Loyalität gegenüber dem eigenen Herrn, dem Daimyo. Die Zugehörigkeit zur Samurai Klasse wurde vererbt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Bushido - Ehrenkodex der Samurai*Bushido*, der Ehrenkodex der Samurai, regelte Leben und Tod, Frieden und Kampf der japanischen Elitekrieger in strenger und unbeugsamer Weise. Bushido lässt sich mit „der Weg des Kriegers“ übersetzen. Es geht hierbei nicht um eine Schulung der körperlichen Fähigkeiten, es geht vielmehr um eine geistige Weiterentwicklung. Bushido bezeichnet einen Weg durch das Leben, der unabhängig von der Kampfkunst besteht. Dieser Weg wird über die Kampfkunst erreicht. Geschichtlich hat er eine lange Tradition. In den Zeiten der andauernden Kriege in Japan festigte das Bushido die Loyalität des Samurai seinem Lehnsherrn gegenüber und sicherte durch seine Reglements dessen Auftreten und Verhalten in der Schlacht und ist auch dafür verantwortlich zu sehen, wie die Samurai auf den Verlust ihres Herrn reagierten. Die vom Bushido vorgeschriebene Loyalität ging weit über den Tod hinaus. Es forderte uneigennütziges Verhalten, Aufopferung und im Falle eines Verstoßes gegen Gesetze, Selbstzüchtigung bis hin zum rituellen Selbstmord (Seppuku). Allerdings bedeutet Bushido nicht das Suchen des Todes, es geht nicht um das Ablegen von Verantwortung, sondern gerade um das Übernehmen von Verantwortung. 


aber leider ist das ganze ziemlich offtopic udn ich denke die Geschicht ewird weder Ninja noch Samurai betreffen...aber find ees trotzdem zu interessant um darüber wegzugehen...


----------



## Mephals (30. April 2010)

Back to Topic^^, wobei der Exkurs recht interessant war, Ich denke wir müssen noch so Banalitäten wie:

- zu welcher Familie gehört der arme Tropf
- evtl Kindheit
- Haarfarbe, Größe, Augen etc...
- Wie sieht die Situation in der Kaserne aus: Freunde, Feinde, Vorgesetzte, etc
- Wie ist die Situation in unsrem Land



USW

Festlegen.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

MEin Vorschlag wegen aussehen:

Eher kleiner, typische asiatenhautfarbe, schwarze augen, schwarze, verwuschelte Haare, schlacksig



  so, das wäre mein Vorschlag zur Güte


----------



## Mephals (6. Mai 2010)

/push


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

/schubs


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Was? Wieso schubst ihr den Fred?
Entweder einer legt fest wie er aussieht und alle bestätigen das (was bei einem Asiaten echt nicht schwer ist),
oder einer porträtiert ihn gleich und lädt es hoch. Und jetzt lasst Fred in Ruhe!


----------



## Soladra (26. Mai 2010)

Hab ich doch schon *augenverdreh*

Ich warte auf euer Feedback


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (26. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> MEin Vorschlag wegen aussehen:
> 
> Eher kleiner, typische asiatenhautfarbe, schwarze augen, schwarze, verwuschelte Haare, schlacksig
> 
> so, das wäre mein Vorschlag zur Güte



Das sind ALLE Asiaten (ok, es gibt wenige die sind auch Groß. Ein paar sind Groß und Dick, aber das sind Sumo-Ringer).
Das ist eine 0-8/15 Beschreibung.
Hat er einen Tick, zum Beispiel dass er sich dauernd an das linke Handgelenk fasst, oder hat er ein Band in seine Haare
geflochten, hat er eine besondere Augenfarbe (Nein, keine goldenen Augen! Kein Illidan!)?


----------



## Mephals (31. Mai 2010)

braune Augen, eines etwas heller als das andere


----------



## Soladra (1. Juni 2010)

Spitze Eckzähne weshalb ihm, was weiß ich, der Bund mit einem bösen Drachen nachgesagt wird. Er könnte auch im Auge ein anderfarbiges Fleckchen haben, z.b. goldener Punkt in der sonst schwarzen Iris.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (1. Juni 2010)

Drachen sind bei den Chinesen gutartige Wesen. Das passt also weniger. Ein goldener Fleck im Auge eines Chinesen? Mhh.


----------



## Soladra (2. Juni 2010)

dann aus dem drachen nen dämon machen?


----------



## Ohrensammler (2. Juni 2010)

Es Begab sich zu einer Zeit, als Legenden noch Visionen waren, das ein junger Mann heranreifte dessen Schicksal mit dem Schicksal seines Landes und aller Bewohner für immer verbunden sein sollte.
Yo Dey - Muddah war sein Name den ihm sein Vater am Tage seiner Geburt gegeben hatte.

 Hätte man die Leute in seinem Dorf gefragt, was sie von Yo Dey halten, hätten sie ihn gelobt. Sie hätten gesagt, er sei ein höflicher und bescheidener junger Mann, der seinem Vater, dem Kesselflicker des Dorfes, viel Ehre und Freude machen würde. Auch sei er wie sein Vater ein geschickter Handwerker und kein Kessel im Dorf würde seiner Kunst widerstehen.

 Doch in Yo Dey selber sah es anders aus. Er langweilte sich und bei dem Gedanken bis an das Ende seiner Tage Kessel zu flicken schüttelte es ihn zutiefst. 
Immer wenn Fremde in das Dorf kamen, was zu seinem Bedauern viel zu selten geschah, setzte er sich in die Dorfkneipe und lauschte ihren Geschichten und Berichten aus anderen Ländern.
Doch nie traute er sich, sie anzusprechen. 
Auch wusste er, würde er das Dorf verlassen würde er seinen Eltern das Herz brechen und das hätte er nie gekonnte. Es waren einfache und ehrliche Leute die ihn aus tiefsten Herzen liebten, das war ihm klar.

 Eines Tages geschah es dann, dass wieder Fremde das Dorf betraten. Doch diesesmal war es anderes. Ihre Gesichter waren nicht fröhlich und keine spannenden Geschichten verließen ihre Lippen. Hagere Gestalten waren es mit dunklen Augen.
Yo Dey machte sich Sorgen, denn er hat schon viel gehört von Räubern und anderen üblen Gesellen. Es bat seinen Vater am Abend die Tür zu verschließen, etwas das man im Dorf niemals tat. Sein Vater lachte und meine zu Yo Dey, dass sein nun das Resultat von den Gesichten die er sich immer anhören würde.

 Als die Nacht schon fast dem Morgen wich erwachte Yo Dey von Lärm und Schreien. Mit Entsetzen sah er das aus dem wenigen Fremden Dutzende geworden waren, die offensichtlich in den Wäldern um das Dorf auf ihren Einsatz gewartet hatten. 
Yo Dey spang auf um seine Eltern zu warnen doch als er ihr Schlafzimmer betrat watete er in einen See aus Blut. Die Leichen seiner Eltern lagen zerteil im Raum und zwei glutäugige Krieger warfen sich lachend den Kopf seines Vater zu. 
In Panik versuchte er den Raum zu verlassen nur um auf einer Blutlache das Gleichgewicht zu verlieren und zu stürzen. Die Mörder seiner Eltern stürzten sich blitzartig auf ihn und dann schwanden ihm die Sinne.

 Hämmernde Schmerzen in seinem Kopf zerrten ihn viel später zurück in die Wirklichkeit.
Er lehnte an einem Baum die Hände in einer Art Joch vor seinem Körper gebunden. Je mehr er ins Bewusstsein zurückkehrte, um so mehr spürte er die Schmerzen an seinem ganzen Körper. 
Ohne es zurück halten zu können schrie er lauf auf. Sofort wurde er mit einem Tritt in die Rippen belohnt. Eine Reibeisenstimme herrschte ihn in schlechtem Chinesisch an.

 &#8222;Halt dein dummes Maul du Hund. Spar dir deine Kräfte bis du mit uns als Sklave auf Piratenfahrt gehst. Da wirst du genug Grund zum Schreien haben du dreckiger Wurm"

 &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (2. Juni 2010)

Toll! Trotzdem wissen wir nicht, wie er aussieht XD

Dämon ist gut, das gibbet ja in der dortigen Mythologie.


----------



## dragon1 (3. Juni 2010)

[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Yo Dey - Muddah XDDDD Wieder mal so genial Ohrensammler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Mephals (3. Juni 2010)

Ohrensammler, einfach nur genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. 
Brauchen wir wirklich eine so genaue Beschreibung seines Aussehens? Es funktioniert ja auch ohne sein Aussehen zu beschreiben und sollt jemand beim schreiben merken das er ein Detail braucht muss er es eben erfinden.


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (3. Juni 2010)

Asiaten haben die angewohnheit, alle gleich auszusehen. Naja, schreibt dann mal weiter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

